# truck tradin



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Thinking about trading trucks currently have a 2010 gmc 3500 6.0 gas with cannonball hay bed.
Thinking about going Ford or Dodge staying gas.
Anyone have first hand experience


----------

